# Deckhand Job Needed



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

If you need a deckhand, please call Ray any time 251-609-1576. Just graduated high school and worked one summer as deckhand on head boat. Fished all my life. Call if I can help. Would like a full time boat.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

excelrfg said:


> If you need a deckhand, please call Ray any time 251-609-1576. Just graduated high school and worked one summer as deckhand on head boat. Fished all my life. Call if I can help. Would like a full time boat.


Bump


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Why can't it be any job needed? I need someone to wash my car, cut my trees, paint? Why does it have to be deck handing, fishing? Just asking? At your age I would take any job and did.....


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Why can't it be any job needed? I need someone to wash my car, cut my trees, paint? Why does it have to be deck handing, fishing? Just asking? At your age I would take any job and did.....


he wasn't saying he did not want to do the others. He just wants this job. I give him cudos. Maybe he will own his own boat and charter.

Straycat


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Mullet I can't speak for the OP, but I can tell you that with me personally you wouldn't want me to paint your house or cut down trees near your home. Deck handing and fishing is what I do for a living, and have done so for many years now. I have tried many different jobs, but always end up fishing because it is what I am good at.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Why can't it be any job needed? I need someone to wash my car, cut my trees, paint? Why does it have to be deck handing, fishing? Just asking? At your age I would take any job and did.....


Hell, I'll do that while I'm waiting for school to start up. :thumbsup:


----------

